# What Year Is This Schwinn?



## Jay81 (Jul 20, 2016)

Normally I don't have a problem figuring out Schwinn years, but need a little help on this one. Serial comes up as 1952 or 1957. I know it's not a '57 and already ruled that out.

The thing is, it has the tapered kickstand which I know was only used in '46.
Here's a few other observations:
It has the planes and trains badge, but I'm not sure what years it was used.
It has the New Departure 2 speed.
Rear rim is not an S2, but looks kind of similar, with no knurling. Front rim is an S2.
I checked the crank for a date stamp, but it doesn't have one.
My other straight bar Schwinns have "Mesinger" seat tags, this one has a "Schwinn" seat tag
Here are a few pics.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 20, 2016)

Where is the SN located and how many digits? Would love to see the whole number. I would say somewhere around 46-48 until seeing the number. Although the tapered kickstand was early 46 only. Cool bike and love the two speed. Someone must have relaxed that hub onto an S2 rim.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 20, 2016)

Your rear rim was available in 1946 on the higher priced lines... probably a Lobdell; Front rim was replaced later on. Appears to be the Straight bar un-equipped model ; but, with added springer. *ROB is right*; we need your serial number to help you... this bike is older than 1950... someone added the two speed... serial will be on bottom bracket. This Should be a comfortable and dandy ride! Model BA97-6; OG seat should have been a slider... Those fenders are 1946/47 Standard [DX] ...


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2016)

If you say the SN comes up as a 52 number, I'm betting the number on the BB starts with the letter B making that a very early 47 model with a stand that is said to be 46 only. If the letter is a C it's still a 47 model, but then the kickstand issue comes up and is even more questionable.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 20, 2016)

Do you have a pic of the AS seat post binder bolt. That can tell you if its a 46.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Do you have a pic of the AS seat post binder bolt. That can tell you if its a 46.




After checking the SN's I found there are no 1952 numbers that match the 46 serial numbers. The OP says the number comes up for 1952 and 1957 so he probably used the quick lookup on the Schwinncruisers site. *The B and C+5 serials were used in 1953 along with 52-57 & 47*. Posting the SN and location here sure would have made it easier.



edited to set in bold.


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Serial is B19249 on the bottom bracket


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 21, 2016)

early 46.my 46 has a B serial with a higher number and the tapered stand with the narrow dropouts.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Tapered stand is not a true indicator of a '46. I had a '47 that had the tapered stand and believe at least one other person her on the forum had a '47 with the tapered stand as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 21, 2016)

Do you have a stamped inverted or protruding AS on your seat post clamp? Can you get a pic of the seat post clamp.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 21, 2016)

it is a shorty frame and the seat post tube is a highboy....indicate that it is a 46 .... hard to tell but the top tube would most likely be hump back ....NICE


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 21, 2016)

My old 46 






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 21, 2016)

The truss rods on the original posters bike look like fatties? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Do you have a stamped inverted or protruding AS on your seat post clamp? Can you get a pic of the seat post clamp.




Stamped. Here's the seat post clamp and stem bolt.


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 21, 2016)

And here's the kick stand


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 21, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> After checking the SN's I found there are no 1952 numbers that match the 46 serial numbers. The OP says the number comes up for 1952 and 1957 so he probably used the quick lookup on the Schwinncruisers site. The B and C+5 serials were used in 1953 along with 52-57 & 47. Posting the SN and location here sure would have made it easier.



Not trying to be a smart a** here,  but how can you compare 1952 numbers to 1946 numbers when the pre-48 records were lost in the fire? With as many times as I've seen serial numbers used multiple times,  it seems plausible the number could have been used in '46 also.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Jay81 said:


> Not trying to be a smart a** here,  but how can you compare 1952 numbers to 1946 numbers when the pre-48 records were lost in the fire? With as many times as I've seen serial numbers used multiple times,  it seems plausible the number could have been used in '46 also.




Collectors have been able to put together a pretty good chart of the pre 48 numbers based on a number of factors. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 21, 2016)

Jay81 said:


> Not trying to be a smart a** here,  but how can you compare 1952 numbers to 1946 numbers when the pre-48 records were lost in the fire? With as many times as I've seen serial numbers used multiple times,  it seems plausible the number could have been used in '46 also.



52 numbers have a letter and 6 digits....mid 48 they start having 6 digits after the letter. Before that it's letter plus 5... this applies to bb stampings... so up to 52... 53 it's stamped on the dropout... and starts over again ish

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 21, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Tapered stand is not a true indicator of a '46. I had a '47 that had the tapered stand and believe at least one other person her on the forum had a '47 with the tapered stand as well. V/r Shawn



I had a early 47 b6,odd duck as it was,dogleg crank,drop centers,41 only lock and key in the springer, raised as bolt for the seat post clamp,later tapered kickstand,same radius as the later kickstand,oh yeah,"c" serial number,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 21, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 52 numbers have a letter and 6 digits....mid 48 they start having 6 digits after the letter. Before that it's letter plus 5... this applies to bb stampings... so up to 52... 53 it's stamped on the dropout... and starts over again ish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Aaaaah, but wait. The 1952 numbers have a letter and 5 digits. 1952 was also when the SN's started being stamped on the rear dropout. 1953 also has a letter and 5 digits so this is how I figured out the bike is a 47 model from what info the OP first posted. By the way, the SN with the letter and 6 digits started in April 58 when the numbers were stamped on the dropout.

*(1952) Date ------------- Serial #`s From ----------------- To*
01/01 to 01/07 ------- A87594 ------------------ A92478
01/08 ------------------ A92479 ------------------ A97866
01/09 ------------------ A97867 ------------------ E00434
01/10 to 01/14 ------- B00435 ------------------ E05720

02/06 to 01/07 ------- B05721 ------------------ E12209
02/12 to 02/19 ------- B12210 ------------------ B33998
03/04 to 03/31 ------- B33999 ------------------ B78697
04/04 to 04/30 ------- B78698 ------------------ E99356
05/01 ------------------ B99357 ------------------ B99999

And here is the 1947 info? 
1947 SN's  BXXXXX  CXXXXX  with possibly a few higher AXXXXX numbers


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 22, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Aaaaah, but wait. The 1952 numbers have a letter and 5 digits. 1952 was also when the SN's started being stamped on the rear dropout. 1953 also has a letter and 5 digits so this is how I figured out the bike is a 47 model from what info the OP first posted. By the way, the SN with the letter and 6 digits started in April 58.
> 
> *(1952) Date ------------- Serial #`s From ----------------- To*
> 01/01 to 01/07 ------- A87594 ------------------ A92478
> ...



I don't know which site you are using but the letter and 6 started in late 48 on the bb..... yes you are correct with the A and B .... but in 46, that A is stamped using smaller typeface. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 22, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Aaaaah, but wait. The 1952 numbers have a letter and 5 digits. 1952 was also when the SN's started being stamped on the rear dropout. 1953 also has a letter and 5 digits so this is how I figured out the bike is a 47 model from what info the OP first posted. By the way, the SN with the letter and 6 digits started in April 58.
> 
> *(1952) Date ------------- Serial #`s From ----------------- To*
> 01/01 to 01/07 ------- A87594 ------------------ A92478
> ...




A is always 46... so is B...... C falls on the cusp.... 



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 22, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Aaaaah, but wait. The 1952 numbers have a letter and 5 digits. 1952 was also when the SN's started being stamped on the rear dropout. 1953 also has a letter and 5 digits so this is how I figured out the bike is a 47 model from what info the OP first posted. By the way, the SN with the letter and 6 digits started in April 58.
> 
> *(1952) Date ------------- Serial #`s From ----------------- To*
> 01/01 to 01/07 ------- A87594 ------------------ A92478
> ...



48 numbers





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 22, 2016)

My statement about the serials numbers having a letter and 6 digits referred to the numbers starting in 1952 since it was said the 52 numbers had 6 digits.

*"A is always 46... so is B...... C falls on the cusp...."

*
So this info is incorrect?
*


 
*


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 22, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> My statement about the serials numbers having a letter and 6 digits referred to the numbers starting in 1952 since it was said the 52 numbers had 6 digits.
> 
> *"A is always 46... so is B...... C falls on the cusp...."
> 
> ...



I actually need to go back and update that. Thanks for bringing that to my attention... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 22, 2016)

You are right about the 52 numbers...haha had a brain fart

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

